# favorite things your dogs do



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what are some of your favorite things
your dogs do???

i love when my dog is sitting in front of me
and i say "heel" and he passes on my right
walking behind me to my left. i like seeing dogs
do that.

when the mail comes i can open the door and
my dog runs down the driveway and takes
the mail from the mail person and brings it to
me. he retrieves my neighbors mail for them also.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

When Tobi is anywhere that isn't around "mama" i say "go get mama" and he goes to try to find her normally ending in hearing her going "oof" cuz he will pounce on her! :lol: also when he gets a little excited sometimes he will go crazy and rip through the house with his but down and his ears back in pure BT fashion... he does the same thing when he really really wants to go outside he'll slam into the front door at full speed, and then slam into the wall on the opposite side, he does that sometimes 5-6 times in a row so he knows he has your attention. he also packs around my gf's and my clothes just to bring them to us or someplace that he can lay on them.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

We have a bathroom off of our kitchen and it's the only one on the main level of our house. Whenever my husband or I get up to use the rest room...right when our dog hears the door shut, she jumps up and takes that person's spot on the couch. It's pretty cute.

If she's laying on the floor...and I walk over towards her and say "I'm going to come snuggle you"....she tips onto her side in preparation for being snuggled....haha.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Pictures speak louder than words LOL


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

Whoa...that's a lot of dogs! I can't even imagine having that many dogs in one house! You must have a lot of patience. (Out here, I think legally I could only have 3 dogs but I'm strictly a 1 dog in a house kind of gal.)


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Favorite thing my dogs do?

When they actually listen to me.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

With Blaise, my oldest iggie, it's when he "talks" With Scotty, it's when he swipes his front paws over his head
with the old man, it's when he "scratches" himself on the carpet.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

Celt said:


> With Blaise, my oldest iggie, it's when he "talks" With Scotty, it's when he swipes his front paws over his head
> with the old man, it's when he "scratches" himself on the carpet.


I hope you don't mean he scoots his rear across the carpet. That's not a good thing.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My favorite thing that Rocky does is when we're out walking and people are so impressed with his training. He walks calmly, sits, shakes paws with them, will sit up and 'mooch' for treats, and does it all with hand signals. (Just don't reach out to pet his head.....he hates that). I was chatting with a neighbor once and just gave him the hand signal to sit without even thinking about it and he looked at me and sat, watching me the whole time. One of my neighbors thought he must be my oldest dog and I'd must have spent years training him. She ended up asking me for training tips for her puppy.

There is nothing like having a well trained dog! 

(Shadey is a work in progress but doing really well, Chelsy is a Lhasa......her only trick is sneezing on command!)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

1 >>>> having a well trained, highly socialized dog is better for the
owner and the dog. when your dog is well behved you
can do so much more with them.

2 >>>> how do you teach a dog how to sneeze?? that's a good one. 



chowder said:


> 1>>>> There is nothing like having a well trained dog!
> 
> 2>>>> Chelsy is a Lhasa......her only trick is sneezing on command!)


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

When my dog gets so excited (everytime I come home) that he wiggles his butt so hard that it almost ends up touching his face. I just love when I come home to not seeing him for a whole day and he is just exuberent to see me. Today that happened and we went out to the field and just had a blast with frisbee and running. I love my doggy


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

When we are out on walks, Wallaby goes up to random houses... I joke that he's checking to see who's home, he's probably just being a doof. But it's so funny the way he stands at the bottom step, looking up just for a second and then decides there are more pressing matters.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

AmeliaPond said:


> Whoa...that's a lot of dogs! I can't even imagine having that many dogs in one house! You must have a lot of patience. (Out here, I think legally I could only have 3 dogs but I'm strictly a 1 dog in a house kind of gal.)


Ha...I could never have just one dog anymore. To me they are like oreos or potato chips...its nearly impossible to just have one! I have a lot of patience :thumb:

Legally, we can only have three as well, we obviously break the rules a bit


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

AmeliaPond--Nope, the old man lays on his sides and kinda wiggles and scrubs his head into the carpet, grunting and moaning the whole time. Then he'll roll over and do the other side and finally his back. Between the sounds he's making and the look on his face, it's very funny.

DaneMama--I loved the third pic, it reminded me of my 2. Of course yours are supersized in comparision. Is the one on top the younger of them?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Celt said:


> DaneMama--I loved the third pic, it reminded me of my 2. Of course yours are supersized in comparision. Is the one on top the younger of them?


Yes, Zuri is 9 months old now. Bailey is 4 years old and the "big mama" of the gang of girls. She takes care of everybody....grooming the other dogs is one of her favorite things to do and its so sweet to see them snuggled up like that.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Ha...I could never have just one dog anymore. To me they are like oreos or potato chips...its nearly impossible to just have one! I have a lot of patience :thumb:
> 
> Legally, we can only have three as well, we obviously break the rules a bit


Great danes are so gorgeous. I used to see our neighbors out walking one all the time but I haven't in a while. She was so pretty though.



Celt said:


> AmeliaPond--Nope, the old man lays on his sides and kinda wiggles and scrubs his head into the carpet, grunting and moaning the whole time. Then he'll roll over and do the other side and finally his back. Between the sounds he's making and the look on his face, it's very funny.
> 
> DaneMama--I loved the third pic, it reminded me of my 2. Of course yours are supersized in comparision. Is the one on top the younger of them?


My dog does that too. But I think it's because she has some allergies and gets itchy sometimes.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> 2 >>>> how do you teach a dog how to sneeze?? that's a good one.


You can't train a Lhasa to do much, but sneezing on command is one of the things they can do! Well, let me change that by saying, they can learn anything but just wont' always do it when you ask. :smile: They tend to sneeze more then most dogs (short noses, bodies low to the ground picking up dust, etc) so you start by waiting for them to sneeze and then say 'sneeze' and give them a treat. I also make a sneezy 'achoo' sound at the same time. 

They are very smart dogs, but really stubborn. Chelsy actually had an uncle that got his CDX title and I took my first Lhasa to obedience classes where she learned it all but did it in slow motion as if I were forcing her to perform. Chelsy would have learned more if I hadn't been raising 2 kids and 3 other dogs at the same time as when she was a puppy. She can sneeze and 'dance' and sit, but that is about her limit. Mostly she just spent 14 years raising other puppies and new dogs that entered our house.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Whenever I came home becka would do the usual of laying on her back in the cute tickle me way. However she used to do it with such vigor and dissregard that she would bounce her head of the corners of walls, the oven and such. Failing that she expected us to catch her before her head hit the floor.

As she has got older she will raise her paw and expect a belly rub. But the best is when I sit down and she will come up sit in front of me. lean her head on one of my knees and put her paw on the other. Ok so maybe not as interesting as some of the others but still my favourite


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

> But the best is when I sit down and she will come up sit in front of me. lean her head on one of my knees and put her paw on the other.


That is one of my favorite things that Kofi does. She is a very independent female bully. She does love to be close to me, but rarely lays her head on me......when she does, I melt.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Favorite things my dogs do EVERYTHING they do is my favorite things they do!:biggrin:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

AmeliaPond--We were thinking about allergies, but he usually does it just before he takes a nap or just after waking up. The only other time is when he's been "laying down" for a long time. We think he's just stretching the kinks out because when he gets up he gives a full body shake and off he strolls (he used to prance, but age's caught up with him)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My favourite thing is when my little moron actually comes when I tell her to!
My second favourite thing is the joy on the little kids faces when my little darling entertains them with all the fancy tricks she knows.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Shelby is a little howler, it is pretty cute to see her stand with her head in the air while this little high pitched howl comes out.

Khan has always been very well behaved, and relatively easy to train. I love walking through the neighborhood and hearing how impressed people are at him. Even as a puppy, people would be comment on how they wished their dogs would walk calmly, or not pull. One lady even went so far as to say she was going to walk behind us with her dog, in hopes she would learn something by watching Khan! :thumb: 

I think my favorite however is no matter where I am watching tv, couch, chair, or in bed, he always comes and lays right next to me. There is something so comforting and calming about having your dog lay peacefully at your side.


----------

